
The Next Step: Application-Level Fault Injection - dpritchett
https://www.gremlin.com/the-next-step-application-level-fault-injection/
======
dpritchett
Gremlin infra engineer here. I'm happy to answer or route any questions on
chaos engineering in general or application-layer failure techniques.

It's really compelling for exploring and shoring up my own systems and I
expect it to be good for others as well.

